

WhiteProxy: only allow yourself the Internet that's relevant - diiq
https://github.com/diiq/WhiteProxy

======
limmeau
Is that an API key in the source code?

~~~
leon_
Git is evil in that regard. I had a cookie file in one of my public Github
repos only a few days ago.

Ironically I explicitly took care to store all credentials in external files
outside the repository for that project. :/

------
defdac
This is not a proxy for caucasians.

~~~
diiq
Oops. I admit that is not an interpretation that even occurred to me.

~~~
coderdude
There is no need for an oops here. Anyone who makes a comment to that end
("this is for whites only", "display things white people like", etc) is simply
being an ass and making themselves look stupid for making bigoted remarks. I
don't know why you (the author of this code) were downvoted as you are quite
qualified to be the one asserting that you didn't interpret it like that. No
normal person would immediately jump to that interpretation.

~~~
epynonymous
it's a joke, get over it, i'm yellow, i did.

~~~
coderdude
Nonetheless, those types of comments are witless "jokes" that are
inappropriate for this forum -- and most venues of discussion for that matter.
You've made the mistake that I've somehow involved my personal feelings into
this. I simply want for us to maintain a respectable level of discourse in
this thread.

~~~
Synthetase
Yeah! I never want you to make fun of my peacoat. Or my scarf. And my oh so
awesome tastes. Ever. Again.

~~~
coderdude
Apples: skin color, sexuality, ethnicity

Oranges: peacoats, scarfs, personal tastes

If you want to take a jab at what I'm saying at least think through what
you've written before posting it.

------
tomotomo
I also seriously expected this to be a "stuff white people like" filter.

